# Baker Street: Roleplaying in the World of Sherlock Holmes



## Southern Oracle (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey everyone!  This kickstarter is already funded, but they're adding some cool stretch goals.  A friend of mine is the author.  I can't wait for this game to come out (Sherlock is a hot commodity right now, what with _Elementary_ and the BBC's _Sherlock_).  Check it out!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...r-street-roleplaying-in-the-world-of-sherlock


----------



## Bryce Whitacre (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the mention!  We have new stretch goals and a hardback collector's edition with slipcover box. The article on the threat meter should be up soon.


----------



## Bryce Whitacre (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff Grubb, author and game designer, had joined our list of stretch goal writers!!!


----------



## Bryce Whitacre (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone! We're completely amazed at the support that has shown for the Baker Street RPG!
With  our $20,000 goal broken, we decided that it was time to start talking  about what is next for Baker Street and incorporate some of the material  into our Stretch Goals. So, here is the opportunity to get several new  campaign guides and casebooks unlocked and into your hands far earlier  than expected. 

We're really excited about this new opportunity and can't wait to see what you think too!


*$30,000 – Sherlock by Gaslight (Campaign Guide) (Add-On)  *
This campaign guide will feature a London sourcebook, a poster  map of London, and include cases dealing with Jack the Ripper, Dr.  Jeckyll, and other horror stories of the time. Jack might even make an  appearance on the Sherlock die for the campaign.     

*
$40,000 – Strange Cases in Distant Places (Casebook) (FREE)  *
Murder on a continental train? Crimes of passion aboard a  yacht? Jewel thefts in the Far East? This book is a casebook filled with  crimes in exotic locales. 

*
$50,000 – In Her Majesty's Secret Service (Campaign Guide) (Add-On) *
A campaign guide and cases for working in government service  under Mycroft Holmes. Political schemes, spies, world traveling, and  adventure await! We've been led to believe that Mycroft will be making  an appearance on the Sherlock die for the campaign. 

*
$60,000 – Studies in Scarlet (Casebook) (FREE) *
A book filled with adaptations of classic Sherlock cases  straight from the stories of Arthur Conan Doyle. Some of the best  Sherlock cases brought to life as adventures for your investigators.  

*
$75,000 – Sherlock Holmes: Dark-Watch (Campaign Guide) (Add-On) *
This is a stand-alone campaign guide that takes a look at an  alternate Steampunk Victorian world for Sherlock. Science has progressed  in leaps and bounds with fantastical steam powered machines. Professor  Moriarty has released a biological agent on the countrysides of England  causing the dead to return to life. Dr. Watson is an alchemist, Sherlock  a steampunk scientist, and Mycroft is a magic practitioner protecting  Britain from a myriad of supernatural threats.


----------



## Bryce Whitacre (Mar 11, 2014)

Final Week!!!!


----------



## Bryce Whitacre (Mar 16, 2014)

100 minutes left. The Sherlock Gaslight campaign guide has been unlocked.


----------

